# Say Whaaa? Jesse James reels



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Stumbled upon this site and am pretty surprised. Not sure how something like this happens but I wonder what the quality is like?

http://jessejamesreels.com/


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wonder why they used the Deutsche Luftstreitkräfte cross as their symbol?
looks like some precision engineered reels. never heard of them before.
a 44 mag 7/8 for $350. 

jack


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

thats just a chopper-esque symbol, you cant have or ride a chopper without that somewhere on your bike or backwards hat haha. its also part of West Coast Choppers' logo.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sure said:


> thats just a chopper-esque symbol, you cant have or ride a chopper without that somewhere on your bike or backwards hat haha. its also part of West Coast Choppers' logo.


oh, yea, i forgot. 
had a few friends years back that had that on their choppers and helmets.

jack


----------

